# Happy Halloween! Mbuna Pumpkin



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I actually don't even know if this is allowed here, but I made a crabro pumpkin for halloween and thought that I'd share.


----------



## samnewb (Dec 24, 2006)

Thats awesome


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome...how did it take to get it right, or did you luck out the first time?


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

It was my first try. I started with a photo that I took of one of my (hopefully) female crabros, I photoshopped it, then traced it onto the pumpkin with an x-acto knife. I'm sort of a crazy pumpkin person though. Every year my best friend from high school's parents have a party to get all of the old neighbors and friends and families together, and we have a pumpkin contest, and I like to go a little crazy.


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

Cool! That's a great idea. I wonder if I could do that with my crabro's picture.

I suppose one of my auratus would be more appropriate for Halloween.


----------



## boostspike (Apr 3, 2007)

that's sweet.. great job.. :thumb:


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Very nice! My wife had a hard enough time doing this bat stencil.


----------



## coco1200 (Jul 27, 2006)

wow thats amazing! 
did you win?


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

Awesome!


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Awesome job Laurel. :thumb:

You may have started a new once a year contest.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

coco1200 said:


> wow thats amazing!
> did you win?


haha, that's the catch. I'm one of the judges, so I couldn't win. I did, however have the best pumpkin, so I WOULD have won. Good enough for me, the prizes sucked anyway.

I don't know how mbuna would do with a pumpkin. Perhaps too much sugar content. It would be a pretty cool video though. lol


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

iceblue said:


> Awesome job Laurel. :thumb:
> 
> You may have started a new once a year contest.


Yeah, that would be cool, C-F could have a pumpkin contest every year.
I just ran across this, great job :thumb:


----------



## Yellow-Cichlid (Dec 15, 2007)

That's really neat !


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

bulldogg7 said:


> iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome job Laurel. :thumb:
> ...


Thanks! A pumpkin contest would be a blast!


----------



## bbandu (Feb 26, 2008)

Laurel said:


> I'm sort of a crazy pumpkin person though.


That was a very cool pumpkin. I to am a crazy pumpkin person, and if you don't mind I would like to share some of mine with everyone. It is so cool to have people show up at your house every Halloween just to see you pumpkins.

The Wizard of OZ









Beauty and the Beast









Optimus Prime


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Anyone doing it this year?


----------

